# Failed Medical - can I reapply?



## Pliskin (1 Feb 2011)

I went through the CFAT and passed for the combat trades with flying colors, which is all I really hoped to achieve. However, when I got to the medical, it seems everything checked out fine until the examiner found out that I'd been seeing a chiropractor for a few years, for my back.

My back had started hurting randomly one day, and I started seeing the chiro for a while, and everything was fine. Since being denied because of the medical, I stopped seeing her out of sheer determination to prove to myself that I wasn't actually having pain. And now, I feel next to no pain, even though I haven't seen the chiropractor in at least a few months. 

So my question is, can I reapply and pass the medical, even though my "back problem" wasn't "cured?"


----------



## Occam (1 Feb 2011)

Doing anything is pointless until you've gotten what you had/have diagnosed.


----------



## Pliskin (1 Feb 2011)

There was nothing to diagnose. It was mild back pain.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Feb 2011)

Pliskin said:
			
		

> There was nothing to diagnose. It was mild back pain.



See your GP.  Explain to him/her what has happened, and have your Doctor provide medical information that supports the fact you can meet the requirements to serve the CF.

is it me, or have I been here before.....

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2011)

Yup!

Been here before.


----------



## o_O519 (17 Mar 2011)

Is there a way to get your medical records, so that you know what to tell the medical doc during the interview?


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Mar 2011)

o_O519 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to get your medical records, so that you know what to tell the medical doc during the interview?



Yep,

Ask your Doctor, they will usually charge you by the page.

Good Luck,

dileas

tess


----------



## o_O519 (18 Mar 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Yep,
> 
> Ask your Doctor, they will usually charge you by the page.



Thank you, what if you dont have a family doctor? I dont think the hospital would help, would you be able to get this information from a walk inn clinic?


----------



## Pusser (18 Mar 2011)

Although there are attempts in the works to create "master" medical records (e.g. the Ontario e-record fiasco), there is, as of yet and to the best of my knowledge, no such thing.  In other words, the only medical records that exist are those created by whomever has treated you.  Sometimes these records are passed between practitioners, but usually only at the request of the patient.  If you've never asked a previous facility to pass their records to a subsequent facility, you may well have to contact every place you've ever visited in order to get a complete record.


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2011)

If you were treated at a hospital, you need to talk to the medical records section at that facility and formally request the records.  

MM


----------



## o_O519 (18 Mar 2011)

The reason I am asking is I am sure during my medical exam questions will be brought up about my medical past, and although one should know everything about them selves I would not like to provide false information or inaccurate information, does the cf obtain a report of your medical or is it basically they way they asses you and what you tell them?

I am not planning on lying  or miss leading them at all, I just don't want them to find out later something happened and I did no disclose it or maybe i will elaborate to much on something and make them look at a case more severe then it really is. any response will help, thanks again.


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2011)

See the response above...however, your family doctor should have got a copy of the ER report.  Should being the operative word of course.

MM


----------



## o_O519 (18 Mar 2011)

Thank you for the responce however i think i will be more straight forward, I just did not want it to come across like I plan to lie or something.
anyways, what I am getting at is this. If I tell them I a 100% healthy never had a problem is that all there is to it, or are they going to end up pulling some file on me finding out  X  ?
Just trying to figure out if I need to research my past or


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2011)

If you think you need to research something that wasn't explained to you or you can't remember what/why, then do it...better to ask, it's your right as a patient.

MM


----------

